# Where are the web export templates at?



## SloYerRoll (Feb 16, 2008)

I've searched around a while and in this forum and haven't really found anything. I'm not looking to sell my images so the paypal plugin I was reading about here doesn't make much sense for me. 

I'm a web developer so I'd most likely set it up so they could select images in a gallery and then I could have them printed locally and ensure QA. But I don't feel like coding from scratch. I'm busy enough as is..

Any ideas or links?


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 16, 2008)

They are either at The Turninggate or Lightroom Galleries. 

We are working on a spot for listing such downloads or places for downloads.

Welcome to LR-Forums Jon. 

Don


----------



## SloYerRoll (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the links Don.


----------

